# Another Zombie Attack In Florida



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

A second Zombie attack... slightly different ending.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ReRun. There would be a much different and sooner ending around me.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am stuned that people dare pretend to be a zombie and chace people around. 

Personally depending on the day, I may find it funny or very threatening,


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Probalby end up like "bigfoot" in california, I guess some jackass in a bigfoof suit got close to the hiway and got ran over twice, everybody swerving to hit bigfoot instead of miss him. Or like Bill Murray in Zombieland, get shot. Two to the head.


----------

